# New to the board and to mice! :D



## Annika (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm new around here (as you can see), and to mice (though I've had rats and hamsters before). I've joined because I hope to buy a little group of does to keep me company, and would rather get them from a breeder than a pet shop, and also because I'm sure I will be needing advice!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. You've come to the right place for advice and I hope you can find some mice soon.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi  Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

